# Allgemeine Fragen zum PC bzw. Laptop aufrüsten



## Ctkoy (23. April 2019)

Hallo. Ich habe hier ein paar Fragen zu meinem PC und von mir neuangeschafften laptop

 

Zuerst der Rechner:

 

Möchte da 1 TB Festplatte setzen (derzeit nur 500 G und da ich sehr viel Zeugs droben habe will ich das bischen erweitern.

1 Was sollte man da beachten?

2 Welche Marken sind gut?

3 Sollte man auch Acht auf GB/s geben?

4 Wie geht es dann mit meinen Treibern für Grafikkarte, Prozessoren und alles anderem?

5 Wenn ich noch mal 8 GB RAM hinzufügen möchte auf was muss ich achten? habe 8 GB DDR3 (soweit ich weiss ist DDR3) und habe gehört wenn man mit anderer Frequenz bzw. anderem DDR-Typen zusammensetzt hats kaum Sinn. Also meine Frage hier muss das gleicher DDR Typ sein oder kann ich einfach DDR4 jetzt kaufen und damit auf 16 aufrüsten?

 

Habe eine Windows 7 DVD heisst es ich könnte dann einfach die DVD reinlegen und neuen Windows drauf installieren. Nur zur Verständnis ich will die alte 500 GB komplett ausbauen und 1 TB rein für den frischen Start sozusagen. 

 

Und laptop habe ich einen günstig ersteigert bei ebay allerdings hat der nur 300 GB Festplatte und ältere Grafikkarte. Kann man die Grafikkarten ersetzen der ist 3 Jahre alt und das man laptops aufrüsten kann gibts ja schon bissi länger.

 

Danke euch für die Tipps. Ich weiss hier gibts immer Leute die sich auskennen und bin froh dass man mit Fragen hierrein kann 

 

P.S. für die Installation bzw. Aufrüstung möchte ich jemand beantragen der sich auskennt also würde das nicht ich als Anfänger machen. Wollte nur mich dazu informieren evtl. alles besorgen und den Profi nur fürs Installieren beauftragen.


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2019)

1. Einiges  - Gib doch mal genauere Spezifikationen zu dem PC, bspw. die genaue Bezeichnung und Hersteller des Mainboards und des Arbeitsspeichers, und wie viele Slots du beim Speicher schon belegt hast.
2. WD Blue 1TB mit 7200rpm- Außer du willst gleich eine SSD reinbauen, dann Samsung Evos - Sofern ein Mainboard hier keine Bremse bei den Anschlüssen ist - daher, siehe Punkt 1.
3. - " -
4. Dazu kommen wir beim Punkt "Neuinstallation"
5. Siehe Punkt 1: Ermittle erst mal diese Informationen. Und ja, du kannst schon wegen der unterschiedlichen Anzahl der PINS kein DDR4 in DDR3-Slots stecken. Und ja, Taktung und Typ sollten zum bisherigen Speicher identisch sein, sonst tauchst du die Module komplett. Wie gesagt, ermittel erst mal das Mainboard.

Ich würde Win 7 recht bald durch Win 10 ersetzen - der Support läuft im Frühjahr 2020 aus, d.h. es wird dann auch keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr geben. Die grundsätzlichen Treiber (deine Frage aus Punkt 4.) liefert es mit - sobald du dann online bist kannst du die entsprechend neuen vom jeweiligen Hersteller dann nachinstallieren.

Zum Laptop: Auch hier bräuchten wir erst mal eine genaue Bezeichnung des Geräts, bevor deine Fragen beantwortet werden können. 

Wenn du dich bzgl. Installation und Hardwaretausch selbst nicht traust, geh einfach in das nächstgelegene PC-Fachgeschäft - die bieten das meistens an.


----------



## Ctkoy (4. Mai 2019)

Danke ZAM. Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen.

 

Ich habe:

 

Mainboard: ASRock  H77 Pro4/MVP

CPU: Intel Core i5 3450 @ 3.10 GHZ Core Speed 1596. 19 MHz

Memory: 8 GBytes DD3  665.1 MHz

Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 TI 2 GBytes GDDR 5

Festplatte 500 GB habe nirgends genauere Infos gefunden

 

Würde gerne 16 GB installieren und 1 TB Festplatte. Prozessor sowie Grafikkarte würden noch gehen denke ich oder auch gleich mitauswechseln? Irgendwelche Vorschläge auf was man achten müsste. Oder wäre es gescheiter neuen Rechner zu holen falls man eh alles neu kaufen müsste? Will nicht all zu viel erst mal ausgeben und wenn ich nur Arbeitsspeicher sowie Festplatte auswechsle müsste doch bissi schneller laufen oder?


----------

